# Spiral



## Steven Dillon (May 24, 2017)

This is another piece from my current portfolio.  It was composed near my neighborhood in Aiken, SC, and I found a group of them surrounding a mailbox (some folks around here use flowers to decorate their postal box and make it look pretty).

From The Artist's Story blog post:
"Spiral is one of my favorite flower compositions.  I love how the stretched out stamens form a concentric circle around the stigma as if they had burst open.  I also feel that it has an implied sense of motion like a living Ferris wheel that could start spinning at any moment.  This was created at two times life-size, and the high level of detail allows surface texture on both the anthers and petals to be seen."

Techs:
Canon 5DMkIII
F/22
0.6 seconds
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Gitzo Tripod


----------



## davholla (May 25, 2017)

Very good


----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2017)

Nice. I like the color, texture, and framing.


----------



## davholla (May 25, 2017)

One question did you wait /plan for the light to be good or was it just good luck?


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. I like the color, texture, and framing.


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 26, 2017)

davholla said:


> One question did you wait /plan for the light to be good or was it just good luck?


A little of both.  Because I never use a flash, I pick my days and times carefully.  I normally pack up and go home or just don't go out if the wind is more than 5 MPH.  On top of that, I love early morning light so when the wind is good, I'm out there at sunup and I'm going home as soon as the light starts to get harsh (usually before 10 AM EST).  The luck comes in where Mother Nature decides to give me mornings with low wind or cloudy, diffused days with low wind.


----------

